# Something has died inside of my stomach.



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

Seriously, WTF?  I woke up this morning and it feels like I have about a 20 lb baby in there.  I don't want to eat (even though I feel a bit hungry) because the thought of it is too much.  I can't even suck in my stomach.  I feel like I am full from my middle of my gut all the way to the very bottom of my chest.  I've never felt like this before.  I'm also exhausted and my back hurts.  Make it end.  Make it end.  BTW, there is no way I'm pregnant.


----------



## pratbc (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe try taking some gas medicine?  I know when I get really bloated like that it is either gas or constipation (both yuk). HTH!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like gas.  Lol, I sound like my mother...EVERYTHING is always "oh, it's gas," with her...lol.  Half the time, she's right though.  Lay down flat on your back for a while.  That usually helps me. Hope you feel better!


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

I've never had constipation issues, to my knowledge.  If this is what it is like, Lord help me.


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

But, if it's gas, wouldn't I be, you know, passing it?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 1, 2008)

are you just bloated? did you drink a lot of aclohol lately or fattening foods?


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know.  I've never felt this way.  I've been bloated before a period and it doesn't feel the same.  I haven't eaten a lot the past few days and haven't had any alcohol.  I just feel....gross.  It doesn't hurt so much as cause some discomfort.  My back aches and I just feel like I swallowed a water balloon or something.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_But, if it's gas, wouldn't I be, you know, passing it?_

 
I have that issue sometimes, but I have irritable bowel syndrome so that's the cause of mine, but you don't always pass it when you feel like you need to. I would recommend getting some Tums or gas medicine and sometimes it helps me to sit in the bathtub, believe it or not.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2008)

I think you maybe constipated.

Go grab a quad shot tall coffee and um...let 'er rip?


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

^^^Oooooo, a bathtub sounds nice.  Good idea, thank you.


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think you maybe constipated.

Go grab a quad shot tall coffee and um...let 'er rip?_

 
Gurl, you nastay!!  Should I let 'er rip from my fat bottom?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2008)

It's one way to make the rockin' world go round.


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 1, 2008)

well, um, if things are 'um being let rip and you don't like coffee, try a little (read a squeeze or to taste) of lemon in water on an empty stomach. 

Hate to go there, but it leads to more of an "eruption" (and not the Snoop Dogg kind), than mere ripping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you feel better.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 1, 2008)

Your probably filled with gas!

I feel like that after I eat alot of mexican food, especially when its spice.  
Oh Lord!  You can take anti gas meds but you'll feel the same (you just wont be passing gas).  I've had the same feeling as you so many times. 

To make things better... I do a light walk or stretching (not to strenuous), lay on my stomach, eat bread (assuming that the "acids" in my stomach can be absorbed), and drink lots of water.  Also massaging my tummy feels good.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 1, 2008)

Did you eat mozzarella sticks last night? I ate them once and the next morning I had that similar feeling lol...  or it could be gas like the others suggested. take some tums


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope, last thing I ate was a piece of bread and some water.  Sounds like prison.  But, I wasn't too hungry.  If this is gas, it sucks.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 1, 2008)

Does it hurt? Maybe you have something more serious... I had similar feeling few months ago, I had to go to the urgent care and it was ulcer, I had h.pylori that made it... Soooooo if your tummy hurts and nothing helps, maybe you should go to the ER.
Hope you feel better.
Btw. my simptoms- I had pain, I felt like I have something heavy in my stomach, it felt hard as rock, I couldn't eat...


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Your probably filled with gas!
_

 














Ok, your discomfort is REALLY not funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its well, just because its _you_.

Actually, I am worried about you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please be better dear!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 1, 2008)

Everyone is prob right its prob just gas or constipation.... If it's not feeling any better by tomorrow though I would go to a Doctor. You can always try the Poop Juice Bill Engvail talks about lol... It's really cheap at the drug store and it um works ....


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_














Ok, your discomfort is REALLY not funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its well, just because its you.

Actually, I am worried about you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please be better dear!_

 
me lovey elegant so much.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 1, 2008)

coffee makes you gassy? wow learn something new every day!

RBellla i had something similar a few months ago--for me it was gas. if you do not feel better tomorrow or it gets worse, I would definitely get it checked out, may not be something as simple as gas!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 1, 2008)

^ I _think_ coffee makes you go (#2)


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Aug 1, 2008)

You might consider going to a doctor if you don't feel better in a day or so.


----------



## rbella (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is an update:  It is 2:15 am and all I've had to eat today is a PB&J and 5 or 6 olives.  My stomach doesn't feel as "full", but I still don't have an appetite.  

I took a hot bath and lied down most of the day (except to do my make up) and I feel a bit better.  But, I am so friggin' tired and I can't sleep.  It still feels like something is in my stomach, maybe only a 10 lb baby now.  I'm just so tired.  

When I lie down to go to sleep I can't get comfortable.  I think I must be stressed out.  Perhaps I am experiencing anxiety?  No appetite, full feeling in stomach, very tired, but can't sleep?  Who the hell knows??????????????


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww dang girl, this really sucks!! I sure hope you are feeling better by now! Your last update was early this morning, so I'm gunning for you to get well soon!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Sounds like gas.  Lol, I sound like my mother...EVERYTHING is always "oh, it's gas," with her...lol.  Half the time, she's right though.  Lay down flat on your back for a while.  That usually helps me. Hope you feel better!_

 
LOL.. When I was little, and I had a stomach ache, my mom would ALWAYS say "oh. you just need to poop"  she STILL says it, and im 25..


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 2, 2008)

coffee is actually a natural laxative.

i didnt know this, and tried a mochachino for the first time a couple weeks ago. uggh, i felt awful all day, then. well. you know.

you might have some anixiety over the fact that you dont know why you're expiriencing discomfort, which is prob. whats keeping you from sleeping. I get myself really worked up like that too. Either way, its a good things that "the baby" is loosing weight.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think you maybe constipated.

Go grab a quad shot tall coffee and um...let 'er rip?_

 
Better out than in, I always say!


----------



## rbella (Aug 2, 2008)

I swear I don't think it's constipation.  I haven't had any, you know, problems.  I am just carrying a large child in my stomach even though I'm not pregnant.  I had a twix today (probably a stupid idea).  I feel so full just from 1 damn twix.  Oh well.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 2, 2008)

^^Try Gas-X.  I am forever getting bloated from eating various foods.  I take a couple of those and then lay on my belly...and well, my rear-end turns into some sort of musical instrument (and I feel sooooo much better)!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_and well, *my rear-end turns into some sort of musical instrument* (and I feel sooooo much better)!!_

 
Could I play some George Michael with my rear?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Could I play some George Michael with my rear?_

 
I'm sure there are some men out there that have figured that out!


----------



## rbella (Aug 2, 2008)

^^^OMG!!  That is hilarious!!!  I didn't even realize how I worded that!  I will forever believe that Georgie loves women (specifically, me).


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 2, 2008)

Try drinking a glass of water with a tespoon or two of apple cider vinegar. That always works for me. You might end up passing something one way or the other, but at least it'll be out, LOL


----------



## aziajs (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Try drinking a glass of water with a tespoon or two of apple cider vinegar. That always works for me. You might end up passing something one way or the other, but at least it'll be out, LOL_

 
LMAO!!

I was going to recommend something similar.  I have felt the way you are feeling now.  I think it's gas.  I always take a teaspoon of baking soda and swallow it.  Then follow it with some water, or you could mix it in with a glass of water and drink it.  It is nasty as HELL but it relieves gas remarkably fast and I always feel sooooo much better.


----------



## Penn (Aug 2, 2008)

You should really try gas x, I had that weird feeling before too and didnt know what it was, my bf got me some gas x and the feeling was practically gone after.
Good luck, I hope you feel better


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 3, 2008)

I think if you don't feel significantly better by tomorrow morning you should see your dr.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 4, 2008)

Some of these replies has me cryin over here!  LOL

I agree with the rest... I would try some type of gas reliever and see how that works for you. It might not seem like gas to you, but it might be.

I get like that too a lot. Where I just cant stop pushing out my stomach and it feels so large and expanded! It looks disgusting when I do!! lol but usually it goes away a little while later.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you feel pain? It could be a hernia or an ulcer. I know esp with hernias you literally get a huge lump. My father has one in his stomach and it gives him a huge bulge in his midsection.

Get well soon!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's most likely constipation...this happened to me after I got over the flu and I could finally eat...Well when I did eat I ate a lot and the lack of stomach acids (from throwing up) prevented the food from being digested and I felt the same way! Honey is an awesome digestive aid and I ate honey toast on whole grain bread to help..(this is really really yummy btw)


----------



## lunargen (Aug 6, 2008)

Are you feeling better? If not, and you wouldnt want to go to the doctor (but it is highly suggested that you should), try some yoga exercises targeted for the stomach area. That's what I usually do when I get bloated, its like literally squeezing the air out of yourself.


----------

